# Exhaust upgrades on old Quattros



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So I'd thought I'd run a new thread on exhaust upgrades on our old Quattros.
Hopefully, more of you guys can add information on this topic. :thumbup:

*10V manifolds*
For the 10V, it seems the original items are prone to cracking. From the aftermarket world, I can see there are some references to Jim Green manifolds, without any other knowledge about them.
There is also the Dialynx manifold, which is still available, and there are some pictures of it online.

*20V manifolds*
Seems the obvious upgrade are the RS2 item, or RS2 style Wagner item, if not going full on for the OEM Sport Quattro item (035 129 589 CB).

*Exhausts*
BN pipes supplies is selling a 10V and 20V version of a downpipe/cat. back system (depending on version), easily found on eBay. Milltek is not listing their option online, but is available through Dialynx, in both single and dual box versions.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So that was a start!

I am now wondering what recommendation you other have regarding single or dual box downpipe-back system?


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothelle offers some exhausts for the UrQ too but I haven't heard any experiences about them. 

Nothelle Abgasanlagen

10V version:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

WAUOla said:


> So I'd thought I'd run a new thread on exhaust upgrades on our old Quattros.
> Hopefully, more of you guys can add information on this topic. :thumbup:
> 
> *10V manifolds*
> ...




I'll only comment on the 10v stuff, as I know very little of the 20v.

The later 10v cars (MB engined) originally received a 2- piece manifold, and that pretty much ended the cracking problem right there.

Dialynx does make a very nice manifold, but I have heard some horror stories of them not being heat treated, and were prone to warping, and pulling the studs out of the engines.
this was many years back, so I would suspect that they should have had this sorted out by now.

I currently run a stock system on my car, but with the center box (AKA Suitcase) removed
This made the car sound much more mean with the gas pedal pushed down, yet sounds rather tame while driving normally.

Scorpion has been making ur exhausts for many, many years now...all in stainless. Very nice stuff.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I too saw the comments on the Dialynx manifold when googling.

Is there a way to avoid warping by preheating them, and then grind them even?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I do believe that's what most folks did.


----------

